# DTP & Mignon or Oscar II & Niche (or some combination thereof)



## All_a_Mort (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm splitting off from RooniusMaximus' thread to avoid hijacking it (as that's rather rude) and as the questions I'm asking are not entirely pertinent to his situation, even if not totally dissimilar.

Hitherto in my espresso making, I've been using a Delonghi Dedica with unpressurized baskets and a Baratza Encore as grinder which struggles to find an appropriate grind that isn't either so fine as to choke the machine or so coarse as to have the water slosh through it at pace. As such, I am looking to change to something else.

In a similar situation to the aforementioned RooniusMaximus in his thread, I also have somewhat of an issue with stupidly low kitchen cupboards, which provide a maximum of 41cm clearance. Whilst there is another area at the opposite end of the kitchen I could turn into a coffee station, it would require me to relocate a few items (printer, blue tooth speaker) etc, that I am somewhat loath or not necessarily likely to do in the immediate future.

Looking at my options and bearing mind my inexperience in making real espressos/espressi(?) I was looking at the following combinations of options:

1. Sage Dual Temp Pro (as the BE wouldn't fit with the bean hopper under the cupboards) and a Eureka Mignon Specialita

2. Sage Dual Temp Pro and a Niche Zero

3. Nuova Simonelli Oscar II and a Eureka Mignon Specialita or Niche Zero

So, taking the espresso machine and grinder question seperately:

The Oscar II is I gather a better machine than the DTP, and a HX which means the ability to steam the milk at the same time as pull a shot. That's not a particularly big selling point for me however as I usually just drink espressos and americanos. It's also on the limits of the space at I think about 40cm in height, which makes the steam paddle lever a bit tight and the water tank awkward to refill, particularly important considering the likelihood of running through the tank reasonably quickly flushing it. Is the Oscar II sufficiently better than the DTP, bearing in mind by newb status and the potential issue of space to warrant buying instead, or would I be better served with the DTP at this stage?

The Eureka Mignon Specialita both fits the height issue and is stepless, as is true of the Niche Zero. Is the Niche worth the extra £100 or so? I have read the (frankly rather confusing in places) threads talking about ground retention and replacement, clumping and the relative merits of flat v conical burrs, but I'd appreciate some advice for someone essentially starting out in this, not with umpteen other grinders in their possession.

Thanks & Rgds

Stewart


----------



## All_a_Mort (Jan 28, 2019)

Or should I be looking at an old Gaggia Classic from ebay?

These two listings are of a 2004 model with an OPV mod or an ancient 1999 model

I don't know enough about the Gaggia ones to know a good one from a dud, though I gather these two are from the good pre-2015 and pre-Philips period with 1425w.


----------

